# My daughter made a long shot on a hog



## dannybrig11 (Nov 11, 2012)

She shot this Friday night at 110 yards.


----------



## au7126 (Nov 11, 2012)

Great shot!


----------



## Jason C (Nov 11, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## bubba1987 (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Hoss (Nov 11, 2012)

Good shot.  Good hog.  Congrats to your daughter.

Hoss


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 12, 2012)

Just came by to check and make sure you got this Photo Posted here!!

Great shot!

 What Rifle is that?


----------



## dannybrig11 (Nov 12, 2012)

Its a Remington model 7, 260. great small rifle for my daughters to shoot.


----------



## Lparker73 (Nov 12, 2012)

nice


----------



## hunt4bone (Nov 16, 2012)

Great hog, Dan! Tell her congrats!


----------



## clearview (Nov 18, 2012)

Great Shot. Tell her Congratulations........


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes!!! Nice shooting!! Tell her congrats!!


----------



## Canyon (Dec 19, 2012)

Congrats!  Looking forward to taking my little girl to the woods when she gets old enough.


----------



## southernwhitetailMD (Dec 19, 2012)

Great shot and even better looking pull over! Go dawgs


----------



## droptine06 (Dec 20, 2012)

Great shot on a fine hog, congrats to the young lady!


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 20, 2012)

killem all


----------



## DSGB (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice hog and great shot!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 21, 2012)

Good Job!


----------



## chadf (Dec 21, 2012)

Is your daughter single ?


----------



## runswithbeer (Dec 21, 2012)

sweet hawg


----------



## kmartin112888 (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 1, 2013)

Congratulations.


----------



## one_shot (Jan 1, 2013)

nice


----------



## bond195 (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Jacobpatton (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## pnome (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice shot.  Congrats!


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice hog. Congrats


----------



## Yellowshell (Feb 7, 2013)

Right on! Great Hog!


----------



## Roostin ain't Roastin (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice.  Congrats on the hog


----------



## fowl player (Feb 20, 2013)

nice hog and great shot. is your last name brignone by chance? from close to walton county


----------



## bacon6 (Feb 20, 2013)

pig that size how could she miss!!! no really great shot on a big ol porker


----------



## Okie Hog (Feb 21, 2013)

Congrats to the young lady.


----------



## dannybrig11 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the nice comments. My daughter and I appeciate them.


----------



## Redbow (Feb 22, 2013)

That young lady had brought home the bacon,,,good job !


----------



## jpatton (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice pig congratulations


----------

